# Can you adopt a baby?



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi my last treatment has failed - started spotting and had a negative test.
We enquired about adoption a few months ago and got all the leaflets thru to read and have to phone the guy to come round for a home visit when we are ready.
Couple of questions:

I would like to adopt a child below 1 yr old - 2yr old at the max  - is this possible? Do you have the right to request which age of child you would like to adopt or will they think badly of you?

Will they make us wait if we've just finished treatment? I am fine, dont need counselling or anything, I believe whats meant to be will be and I am not meant to give birth to my own child but would like to think I could give a child a warm loving home.

We havent officially decided on adoption yet, just need some help from you all first!!

thanks


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

kizzymouse said:


> Hi my last treatment has failed - started spotting and had a negative test.
> We enquired about adoption a few months ago and got all the leaflets thru to read and have to phone the guy to come round for a home visit when we are ready.
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Talitha (aka Pickle) (May 13, 2008)

Hi there,

I live in Scotland and have made an initial enquiry about a few things.  I was told that we wouldn't have to wait for a certain time after fertility tx but that we would need to be able to say that we had come to the end of that road. They know there is a chance we could conceive naturally though and that would be ok in theory.

I was told ages fall into brackets here 0-2, toddler and older child. I was concerned we couldn't be considered because my dh is 44 but he said it's fine. He also said there is a surplus of children for adoption rather than the other way round so they need us!   I felt really encouraged because with over fours years hoping and failed icsi I'm a bit used to disappointment and rejection! 

Hope some of that is helpful.
Clare xx


----------



## Talitha (aka Pickle) (May 13, 2008)

Sorry also meant to say I was told we could request an age bracket and that if they agreed with our reasoning we would be considered only for that age.

Clare xx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi

We specified an age range and we asked for 0-12 months and were approved. As Clare as said if you have a reasoning for it then it should be fine.

Good luck

Nefe
xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, the questions you ask are commonly asked on here so I have bumped up some replies from the recent past.  Hope it helps.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

YES YES YES!!

We from the start told our SW that the second time we adopted we wanted to adopt a baby & not only that told her we would love a girl.

We were very lucky and got matched with our lovely DD who at the time was 9 months old.

We did give a reason as to why we wanted a baby and why we wanted it to be a girl and our SW agreed with us.


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

It really depends on whereabouts in Scotland you are.  I notice you at 40 and 41 years old - if you live in the west of scotland this MAY rule you out of a child under 2.  I feel bad having to mention it, sorry.  

If you read the thread that is lower down about adopting in scotland then it's discussed a bit there.

Please note the "MAY" in my reply!!  If you don't live in the west of scotland then you should be fine!

(just because they like to be different!) - there are no waiting time after treatment/DX before applying to adopt in the West of Scotland.  

All the best with your journey

Bx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi boggy I live in SW Scotland, do you think that will be a problem?


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya - i really really hope I haven't panicked you!

It depends which Local Authority you live in (unless you want to adopt through a voluntary agency, in which case just ignore me!) It doesn't really cover much of the south west, just Ayrshire.

Have a look at this page:

http://www.glasgow.gov.uk/en/Residents/Care_Support/Families_Children/Adoption_Fostering/AdoptionInterest/Adoptingachild0to2years/

People living in the LAs listed can apply to the West Of Scotland Baby Adoption service. I think we are the only place in the UK that actually has an agency placing 0-2s as there are so many of them! Also on that page is the criteria for people wishing to adopt this age range - "Applications will not be accepted from couples where the younger partner is older than 39 years and 6 months, or the elder partner is older than 44 years and 6 months."

HOWEVER - i know that very recently someone was accepted who didn't meet this criteria (congrats Talitha!) so if you have any difficulties then pester them till they say yes!!! 

Hope that helps, I'll try to answer any other questions you may have!

Bx

/links


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

It says:


If you live within one of these authorities then your enquiry will be dealt by GWSAS.

Glasgow City Council
East Ayrshire
East Dunbartonshire
East Renfrewshire
Inverclyde
North Ayrshire
North Lanarkshire
Renfrew
South Ayrshire
West Dunbartonshire


I live in Dumfries and Galloway  

congrats on your little cookie


----------



## Talitha (aka Pickle) (May 13, 2008)

Hello!

Just thought I should pop back in to say that we haven't been accepted, I've only just made initial enquiries. Sorry if I wasn't very clear, (my dh is still stunned by the idea so we have to work through that first ).

However, the sw (who was from Families for Children) did say that we would be considered for 0-2 because I am only 32 (or as he phrased it 'so much younger').  He also said they are really desperate for parents so are open where possible. 

Very best of luck,

Clare xx


----------

